# Trivia Quiz



## Bucky (May 27, 2009)

I made this quiz up for some Deadheads on another site......

Thought some of you might like to try.

I'm expecting big things here!

http://www.proprofs.com/quiz-school/story.php?titl e=so-you-want-to-be-tolkien-geek


----------



## chrysophalax (May 27, 2009)

Bucky, I moved your thread here since it involves trivia, though I can't get the link to work!


----------



## Bucky (May 27, 2009)

Try this:

http://www.proprofs.com/quiz-school/story.php?title=so-you-want-to-be-tolkien-geek

Seems to be working although it's not spelling out the whole link here....

Top score so far: 87

Me, I even get 4 wrong in preparing it from memory & then taking it. 

I had to make a few adjustments to a few questions...

Should be A-OK now.

It's so Geeky even I out-geek myself on a few - had to get Geek clarification there.


----------



## Illuin (May 27, 2009)

Well, that was a real test for sure. I scored a *92*. However, after looking at your answers, I take issue with a few. 


**The "Siege of Angband" was 395 years, which was not a choice.*

**The enemies witnessed at the Black Gate were Haradrim, thus they were technically Southrons, not Easterlings.*

**Gimli eventually colonized the Glittering Caves, so the White Mountains should have indeed been included.*

**Yes, Maeglin possessed Anguirel, however, it ended up somewhere in Gondolin, so I believe Turgon would have been the better answer.*

**As far as "Talking Animals", I think the Thrush and the Wolves (Wargs) should have been included.*


I should have gotten a *97*. I want a refund! 

Great test. Best one by far.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but it's not recording my answers. It says that I only got 1 answer correct. That can't be right.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 19, 2009)

49%. Tricksey, indeed!


----------



## carolynphillips (Feb 25, 2018)

It is very interesting! I will try this quiz. Thanks a lot for these games and all tips that you gave us


----------

